# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Bromeliad Question

## AhnStar

Hey,
So I got a bromeliad for my vivarium, and after a few days, I noticed my frogs love soaking in the water. But as I was cleaning today, I noticed the bromeliad smelled particularly like reptilian poop. (I had turtles before)
I used my spray bottle to aggressively shoot water into the bromeliad to try and spray some of the poo out. Is it OK for the frogs to be soaking in poop water? I realize it's a good thing for the bromeliad for a little bit of fertilizer to get trapped, but how much is too much? I'll pour fresh water in every other day to keep the water from getting stagnant, but I'm afraid too much poo might get trapped at the bottom.

How do you guys keep your bromeliads clean?

Thanks.

----------


## Ryan

Because frogs drink through their skin, poop water should be cleaned when it is first 
noticed, Its best to have a water bowl for the frogs instead of relying on the bromeliad cup.

----------


## AhnStar

I agree. I installed a small reptile feeding bowl nearby so they always have access to clean fresh water. 
The bromeliad I have is quite large, about a 1-1.5 feet tall, and around 6-8" wide. I added it in to provide the frogs somewhere to put their tadpoles. But now I'm thinking it might be too large for just tadpoles? Can I get away with using a smaller bromeliad? Will it provide enough "shelter" for tadpoles, or is bigger better?
The reason I ask is because, my thinking is, that a smaller bromeliad would discourage the adults from using it for a soak, but would still provide enough space for tadpoles. That way, the adults would use the water bowl for soaking and mostly leave the bromeliad alone, thus decreasing the amount of poo that accumulates in the plant vases. I have a pair of Bumblebees.

Does that make sense? or am I missing something.

Thanks!

----------


## Ryan

Are you sure they arent transporting more tadpoles on their back? If you want to raise the tads to froghood, I would house  
them individually with a clump of java moss and a piece of magnolia leaf in 16-32 oz deli cups, they can be fed "Frog and tadpole 
bites" every other day. This way, your frogs can soak in the bromeliad without the worry of the tads eating eachother.

----------


## bill

Normally, your every day misting should be enough to keep the water in the broms fresh. You can make it part of your normal misting routine to mist the brom a bit heavily so it slowly and softly flushes the brom out.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

